# Who can list the metropolises owning more than 5 Fortune 500 global headquarters?



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Butcher said:


> "*Over 65 percent of Fortune's Global 500 companies have chosen London as a center of operations* and London plays host to more foreign banks than any other city in the world."
> That was taken from USAtoday. Not sure if that means that 65% are hq'd in London.


hurray, you must be the first person to take an interest in finance and read USAtoday
you've not seen Newsnight, I presume? London is falling behind with tax presents to foreign investors
besides, it's quite reassuring that many financial institutions don't even enter the stock exchange market ..
the LSE comes as the companion to that Great Gambling nation, known as ...


----------



## London (Jun 12, 2005)

The good thing about London is that we're not in debt. New York is in dept of up to $554billion due to buying 10 million shares in 1997. but the shares unfortunatley ran into the -'s


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

erm, the UK is in debt, not to extent that the US are but still


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

great prairie said:


> They moved to Chicago a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder Delta is listed for Atlanta but American isn't for Dallas I thought they where bigger then Delta


I would guess because american airlines is based in fort worth.


----------



## NorthDallas (Aug 17, 2005)

_Quote:
Originally Posted by great prairie
I wonder Delta is listed for Atlanta but American isn't for Dallas I thought they where bigger then Delta _ 



the list does include the entire metro if im not mistaken(which would include ft. worth)...........but the answer to your question why american is not listed under dallas and delta is under atlanta is bc american airlines is listed as AMR, and that is listed under dallas


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

lol nvm


----------

